# Cretan honey



## L'irlandais

Hello,
They say Greek honey is the best in the world.  Someone brought me some back from their holidays in Crete.  (Crete is the land of milk and honey, they say.) Much of the Greek, on the tin, is mirrored with suitable English translations.  (But only the bits that don’t truly interest me.)  The Greek alphabet has me defeated on the Producer’s name in large letters across the tin.  I was wondering if someone might be able to tell what they mean in English.  I was wondering too about the name of the town/village in the adress underneath that.
Thank you for your enlightenment.


----------



## bearded

Hello
The large letters read ''madarítēs'' (pron. madharìtis).
It seems to be a Cretan thyme honey.
madarites honey
Natives will hopefully confirm


----------



## Acestor

The product’s name is Μαδαρίτης (Madharites), i.e. an inhabitant or a product, e.g. wine, of Madhares. It comes from the word μαδάρα, bare land. In the plural, Μαδάρες is a local name for Lefka Ori, The White Mountains of the westernmost part of Crete, where this wild thyme honey comes from.

Ομαλός, Omalos, is a plateau of the White Mountains and a small village that takes its name from it. The word ομαλός means smooth, regular, plain.


----------



## L'irlandais

My understanding (now) is that it means plain a geographical feature (Ebene auf deutsche) rather than regular (normal auf deutsche).  The other synonym regular (regelmessig) doesn’t fit here.  But I am open to correction.


----------



## bearded

Meanwhile I deleted my post: as explained by Acestor, Omalòs is a place..


----------



## L'irlandais

bearded said:


> Meanwhile I deleted my post: as explained by Acestor, Omalòs is a place..


No worries, I was beginning to doubt myself as the region looks pretty mountainous.  Only the village itself is on a small plateau (25 sq. kms.) at an altitude of 1200 metres. In the winter it is often covered by snow.
Lefka Ori Massif


----------



## Acestor

One sense I should definitely add to the senses of the adjective ομαλός is "flat". And the Omalos plateau is definitely flat. Here's an impressive picture of it.


----------



## L'irlandais

Thank you both so much for your help.  It is indeed thyme honey, which explains why it is such a dark colour I guess.  It must be a small local producer, since they don’t appear to have a website.


----------

